# Artwork needed for band



## rostarn (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys, me and my bandmates are totaly worthless when it comes to artwork, so i thought id ask around some forums and see if anyone would be interested in helping us with this.

We are a band from Luleå, Sweden, and we have been around since 2006, we have mostly been doing this for fun, but its geting more serious and we are going to record a demo and do some gigs so we really need some artwork asap =)

you can listen to the band here: Struck a nerve,new clip and Recruiting! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

if you feel like doing this, you can just mail [email protected] (checked daily)
or just pm here


----------

